# 91 rsp13 with super hicas SR20DET swap



## 89civicdx (Mar 8, 2004)

I have a 1991 240 sx fastback super hicas (4WS) and i want to trade the tired Ka24de for SR20det. Will i have problems with the powersteering pump because i think they're diffrent than the non equiped 4ws thingy.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

exactly what kind of problems i am not sure. but they shouldn't get in your way too much. contact wayne at www.phase2motortrend.com for more info
and ask him nicely  he's a very busy man


----------



## 89civicdx (Mar 8, 2004)

thanks. i did some research and saw that 180sx in japan could come with SR20 and Super hicas. So i guess it wont be a problem. Feedback would be nice.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

personally, i don't like hicas. sure at normal speeds (up to around 50mph??) they might be okay..give you a smaller turning radius, etc, but at higher speeds / when you push the car harder, hicas tend to make the car more unpredictable..

you should also have a VLSD if you have hicas.. i would rather pay 100$ for a hicas eliminator than spend 400~$ for a used LSD. very nice


----------



## nismosean (Oct 31, 2003)

my friend has a HICAS S13 and he has done the swap. They ran into some wiring problems but I am not sure if it was just a bad harness or if it was trouble form the HICAS. It should be a pretty straighforward swap tho. good luck.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

do you have that civicdx still???


........


----------



## 89civicdx (Mar 8, 2004)

Nope. Was my first car, now i own a 90 civic SI with a 160 hp ZC engine, a beat up 2.8 89 GMC jimmy 4x4, the 91 superhicas 240sx and a 97 gsx-r 750...I know you guys must hate hondas. But there fun and easy to drive and cheap to take care of.


----------

